# Inova X1 V4



## Pellidon (Oct 3, 2009)

At Target the other day I decided to look at the Inova X1's on the rack. It caught my eye as it had an orange peel and a different looking emitter than the 2.0 watt light had before. Here is a pic showing the four variants I have to date. 






It is brighter than the previous variation. Both are good in slightly different applications. It is heresy to say but brightest isn't always the best fit for a situation. (don't hate on me.... )

The card it was packed with was the old 2.0 watt model card. Haven't seen an updated one yet. 

Beam shots to follow.


----------



## Pellidon (Oct 3, 2009)

See. Beam Shots. Sort of. 





















Of the four variants, I like the last two types on equal footing. V2 would be good if I got around to putting in a new LED I think.


----------



## chiphead (Oct 3, 2009)

How is the packaging for this new version, I don't want to purchase the same thing twice?


chiphead


----------



## Pellidon (Oct 3, 2009)

I have heard the new packaging will have the output listed in lumens instead of watts. There is some crossover currently with this and the X2 with the old printing on the card. 

Best bet for now in either case is to look down the lens end of the light. Fortunately this is easy to do with this model. Or have a good rapport with the online vendor of your choice. 

Having read the thread on the new X2 I decided to look at the emitter or I would have missed it. The other Target nearby has one old V3 with the plain, non Orange Peel reflector.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, that V4 really puts the V3 to shame, but I still like the V1 beam the most.


----------



## freeride21a (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for your little review! I always had a love/hate thing for the v1 myself.. and back in the day it could throw pretty good in the dark...but I did not like no spill.


----------



## L.E.D. (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow. I love the V4 X1. This thing sure has a tight spot, they did a ridiculously good job on the reflector geometry! What's more, it seems to have a flat regulated circuit now. I tested out a brand new alkaline and got a reading of around 500 mA. I then grabbed a random half-discharged NiMH outta my room and got a reading of 990 mA. Forgot to read the voltage off of it, though, dangit. MOST IMPRESSIVE, INOVA!!! Only 1AA light w/ tactical press / twist type switch, I think? From the US even. This REALLY makes me want to try out the X2...


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thats cool news thanks for the info gotta go look tomorrow for one.


----------



## Big_Ed (Oct 21, 2009)

I just bought one of the new versions last Sunday. I really like it. It has a lot more throw than the previous version, making it more useful outdoors, in my opinion. Using the (very unscientific) ceiling bounce test, it's clearly brighter overall, with the spill being just a bit dimmer than version 3. It's the same brightness as my Multi-Mode MiniMag on high, with slightly weaker than new batteries. The tint of the spot is slightly cool blue, but not overly so. Oddly, the spill has a slightly green tint. I don't recall using a light where the tint of the spill was different from the spot before. It's not really noticable unless comparing it with another light.

I'm not sure what the runtime will be, or if there's a moon mode. I hope when the battery gets weak, it just dims and doesn't suddenly just turn off. There's another thread about this new light, maybe somone performed a runtime test.

Overall, I think it's an improvement over the third version. Now I can't wait for version 5!


----------



## Illum (Oct 21, 2009)

why does the LED remind me so strongly of SSC P9?:candle:


----------



## Backpacker Light (Oct 21, 2009)

Pellidon said:


> At Target the other day I decided to look at the Inova X1's on the rack. It caught my eye as it had an orange peel and a different looking emitter than the 2.0 watt light had before.


 
I am also always checking the X1 offering's at my local Target stores.

I was somewhat surprised today at a Target I do not get to visit often, there was only one X1 on the peg, and it was the coveted (by some, for it's long run time) older Version 2! Where did that come from?

I am hoping the runtime on this new version 4 is somewhere in between the (great runtime) version 2, and the (somewhat disappointing runtime) version 3.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 21, 2009)

Illum said:


> why does the LED remind me so strongly of SSC P9?:candle:



It is the P9.


----------



## zven (Oct 21, 2009)

So from those amp readings, am I understanding correctly that the X1 V4 should have a 2-3 hour regulated runtime (give or take, depending on specific batteries used)?


----------



## Illum (Oct 21, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> It is the P9.



d'oh!


----------



## parnass (Oct 28, 2009)

Any additional information on the Inova X1 version 4 runtime?

How does its throw and spill compare with other lights, e.g., the Streamlight Microstream? Photo Proton Pro? An older 1 watt Luxeon light like the Dorcy 1xCR123A?

Thanks.


----------



## toolpig1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Pellidon,
Great photos, now I have another flashlight to purchase that I don't need.


----------



## parnass (Oct 29, 2009)

The new packaging for the version 4 X1 states "_25 lumens_" on the front. I made the following current consumption measurements using a fresh alkaline battery:

249 mA - version 1 X1
212 mA - version 2 X1
670 mA - version 3 X1 (the "2 watt" version)
530 mA - version 4 X1 (the "25 lumen" version)

During a ceiling bounce test and powering the lights with Energizer lithium batteries, the version 4 Inova X1 beat a Streamlight Microstream, was roughly equivalent to a LED Lenser David 15, but not as bright as a Leatherman Serac S2 on the 35 lumen (high) setting.


----------



## parnass (Oct 31, 2009)

Performed a ceiling bounce test between the 2009 Inova X1 version 4 and the Inova XO2, which is a TIROS light using 2xCR123A batteries.

There was no discernible difference in overall output between the two lights.


----------



## Pellidon (Nov 1, 2009)

The Fry's store in Indianapolis has dozens and dozens of the version 2 5mm led lights. 

And Target had some of the remainder of the River Rock lights on clearance. Quantities limited and vary from store to store. Probably the clearance too. Shows what I know. :shrug:


----------



## henry1960 (Nov 1, 2009)

Checked my local Target store but came up empty. :mecry:


----------



## deranged_coder (Nov 3, 2009)

Checked out a Frys Electronics store in the Bay Area yesterday evening and I spotted a couple of the new v4 models mixed in with the v3 ones. As has already been mentioned, there were no differences in the packaging. I had to look at the reflectors to see the difference.


----------



## mousehunter (Nov 4, 2009)

The key is the light fitting the use. My wife loves (loved) her v2 - bright enough for her use, floody, and good run time.

That said, it got "misplaced", and a preon was ordered to replace it (it was found about 1 hr later). We will see which light wins in that war...


----------



## Unclemonkey (Nov 4, 2009)

After reading this I just had to purchase one today @ my local target. I found the last one on the peg. It was mixed with the old v3(2watt).

Anyone know if we can run rechargables in this light???:thinking:


----------



## deranged_coder (Nov 5, 2009)

Unclemonkey said:


> After reading this I just had to purchase one today @ my local target. I found the last one on the peg. It was mixed with the old v3(2watt).
> 
> Anyone know if we can run rechargables in this light???:thinking:



I have used a NiMH rechargeable AA with no problem. I don't know how it would fare with a Li-Ion 14500 though, but I would suspect it will go


----------



## Unclemonkey (Nov 5, 2009)

deranged_coder said:


> I have used a NiMH rechargeable AA with no problem. I don't know how it would fare with a Li-Ion 14500 though, but I would suspect it will go



Thank you. Do you remember what the Mah rating was on the NiMH rechargeable?


----------



## parnass (Nov 11, 2009)

The Mini Maglite pocket clip works well on the Inova X1 version 4. The clip hasn't slipped so far.


----------



## edc3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comparison photo. I've been wanting one of these but I wanted to make sure I was getting Version 4. I don't really have a use for one, but I just love the Inova design. I'm hoping it has decent spill...


----------



## Unclemonkey (Nov 13, 2009)

edc3 said:


> Thanks for the comparison photo. I've been wanting one of these but I wanted to make sure I was getting Version 4. I don't really have a use for one, but I just love the Inova design. I'm hoping it has decent spill...



It has imo decent spill. Throw is not bad either at short distances. I think you'll like it. Rockin little AA light.


----------



## edc3 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks. I think I'll pick one up next time I'm at Fry's.


----------



## camelNotation (Nov 27, 2009)

I've had this light for about two weeks. I find the beam profile useful. There's a small hotspot that transitions smoothly into the spill. Compared to my Fenix L1T's beam, which has little transition from the spot to the spill, the Inova's is easier on the eyes.


----------



## SoCalDep (Nov 30, 2009)

I had an older one (I think probably a V3) and lost it. I was in Target today and saw a V4 with a "Repackage" sticker and a $14.51 price tag...So I picked it up!

The hotspot is much brighter than my Streamlight MicroStream, has great throw, a decent spill, and a simple single mode. I like the constant on/constant off/momentary on option, but I wish the momentary had a more positive feel like the surefire/streamlight.

All in all, I'm happy with the Inova and it will be splitting duty with the MicroStream as an EDC light.


----------



## parnass (Nov 30, 2009)

SoCalDep said:


> ... I was in Target today and saw a V4 with a "Repackage" sticker and a $14.51 price tag...So I picked it up! ...



:thumbsup: Congratulations. That's a good deal on a good light.


----------



## depusm12 (Nov 30, 2009)

Funny thin you mentioned the Orange peel reflector I was looking at a XO3 last week and it had a OP reflector as well.


----------



## dervishMe (Dec 1, 2009)

A very bright X1 model... Perhaps Inova should called it X1 and something instead. It's as bright as my Mag 3AA LED.


----------



## edc3 (Dec 9, 2009)

I finally picked up one of these last night. I've always liked Inova lights' form factor - especially the X1. I'm very happy with this. Not super bright, but bright enough and a pretty nice beam. Like every Inova I've had, it's very nicely machined and the threads are great out of the box. Probably the best <$20 store bought light I've ever owned. Plus the Fry's sticker on the box says, "Titanium body". Wow, a $20 titanium light! :nana:


----------



## lightinsky (Dec 9, 2009)

I bought one and returned it a couple of months ago. I liked the quality but only one level output setting bored me. I did notice for $14 in change a Inova 2AAA Bolt at Sports Authority but didn't pick it up since they have older led's in them. I like the bolt and hope they put newer emitters in them real soon.


----------



## edc3 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd like to see the inside of this new version. Anyone want to open theirs up? 

I freeze popped my Gen 2 and broke the lens so I'm not feeling lucky.


----------



## camelNotation (Dec 25, 2009)

I did a very informal runtime test today, using an Eneloop that had 1-2 months of storage.

8:52 On, slightly dimmer than a Fenix L1T on high (at least according to my eyes).

9:00 Lukewarm, no drop in output.

9:54 Somewhat dimmer than the L1T on high, but brighter than L1T on low.

10:37 No drop in output. Entire light is warm, but not hot

10:54 Still going strong.

11:18 Light dropped out of regulation, signficantly dimmer than the L1T on low.

The regulated runtime is at least 2 hours. It should be slightly longer with Eneloops hot off the charger.

Hope that helps!


----------



## parnass (Jan 9, 2010)

Comparing the 4th generation Inova X1 (25 lumen rating) to the Streamlight Stylus Pro 2AAA penlight (24 lumen rating) using Energizer L91 and L92 lithium batteries:

Overall output: both lights equal using ceiling bounce test.

Hot spot: Stylus Pro produces a larger diameter hot spot.

Throw: Inova X1 throws a little farther.

I expect the Stylus Pro to have on the order of twice the runtime of the X1.

Both are good lights for the money.


----------



## Kif (Feb 7, 2010)

I think Inova X1 is quite a solid fashlight.
I have accidently dropped couple times and still work great.
Compared to the quark mini AA, X1 has better structure.
The one I had is the V3 and I am planning to get a V4.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 7, 2010)

I've always felt the X1 was one of the better looking lights around and possibly one of the strongest. I dusted off and fired up my v1 the other day. Never really found a good use for it, but I always liked it. Haven't seen a new one in Target for a long time.

Geoff


----------



## Philabuster (Feb 7, 2010)

camelNotation said:


> I did a very informal runtime test today, using an Eneloop that had 1-2 months of storage.
> 
> 8:52 On, slightly dimmer than a Fenix L1T on high (at least according to my eyes).
> 
> ...



Hello, First post here. Been lurking for a while. :wave:

Does the X1 V4 light still have the annoying strobe warning as the battery approaches 50% power? I hated that part, but liked everything else about it. 

The X1 V3 was my EDC for about 2 years--even over my Surefires, Streamlights, ect. I recently replaced my X1 with a new CR123 x 2 light from Shining Beam that looks and feels just like a bigger version of the X1.


----------



## Unclemonkey (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been using mine for about 4 months now. I haven't noticed any strobe effect at all and I run them till there very dim.


----------



## Philabuster (Feb 8, 2010)

Unclemonkey said:


> I've been using mine for about 4 months now. I haven't noticed any strobe effect at all and I run them till there very dim.


Cool. Thank you.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 11, 2010)

Just got one from target after calling a bunch of times waiting for a restock, and it was the only one there.

This thing feels great and is pretty darn bright.
Definitely brighter than the listed 25 lumens.
Or I am so used to over rated chinese lights. Maybe it is surefire lumens?

Slight bluish tint but dont care. Nice hotspot with a real wide flood, should throw decently. I would guess closer to 100 lumens or maybe a little less.

Im thinking that this may replace my incendio as my keychain edc even though its not as bright. My incendio has not always been reliable and my D10 is in for repairs, I bet inova shouldnt have any issues.

This is for my grandma though so I will have to wait for another one, or buy a peak light.


----------



## Illum (Feb 18, 2010)

For the size its a good light to stick in any travel kit, especially when flying. 

Throws decent, beam is perfect....


----------



## parnass (Feb 18, 2010)

Illum said:


> I wonder if it can be operated with L91s ...



I power the X1 v4 (and prior versions) using an Energizer Lithium L91. Works fine.


----------



## Illum (Feb 22, 2010)

I am surprised that coming this far into led technology SSC P9s are still subject to tint lottery

There was only a couple old XO3s still sporting K2s, none of this new X2 business. There were a few X1s...

one representative was looking at me funny when I took out my small book of white 3M sticky notes, lifted two sheets and slapped it side by side on the rim of the gray metal shelf. I then took my Cool White Muyshondt Aeon out of my pocket, set it on low and compared to each X1 on the shelf...Purple, blue, purple, yellow...:shrug:

I finally decided on a slightly yellow one, hid by Aeon, one sticky note fell on the floor and proceed to cling dust on the stick side, so I crushed it into a ball and tossed it in the trash on my way out. Before I left the aisle I moved the sticky note from the rim to the X1 peg, took out my keychain sharpie and drew a smily on the remaining sticky note...along with the statement "grape lights" underneath. Hopefully if there are other CPF'ers like me around the Merritt Island Target area they won't have to waste their time.


----------



## WNG (Feb 28, 2010)

Haven't been on CPF for a while, nice to so quickly find info I needed on the X1.
I replaced my v2 with a v3 in November 09. Didn't know about the v4 were out.
Initially I really liked the whiter brighter beam over the v2. But then about 6 weeks of use, the flicker and strobing began. For no apparent reason, even with fresh alkaline, or fully charged NiMH. I don't believe it's a low-power warning either. Irratic pattern...sometimes it stops after cycling the cap. So, the afore mentioned strobing could be a sign of trouble.
I'm quite disappointed I got rid of my v2. It was solid as a rock even though it was dimmer and bluer.


----------



## Illum (Feb 28, 2010)

WNG said:


> Haven't been on CPF for a while, nice to so quickly find info I needed on the X1.
> I replaced my v2 with a v3 in November 09. Didn't know about the v4 were out.
> Initially I really liked the whiter brighter beam over the v2. But then about 6 weeks of use, the flicker and strobing began. For no apparent reason, even with fresh alkaline, or fully charged NiMH. I don't believe it's a low-power warning either. Irratic pattern...sometimes it stops after cycling the cap. So, the afore mentioned strobing could be a sign of trouble.
> I'm quite disappointed I got rid of my v2. It was solid as a rock even though it was dimmer and bluer.



the V2 issue has been discussed and it was found to be the negative spring beconing lodged at a particular angle causing intermittent contact. the repair method was to stick the top of a dowel down the battery cavity and give it a couple pings on the floor. 

the V3 is no good, half the brightness at 3 times the power consumption.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 28, 2010)

Illum said:


> the V3 is no good, half the brightness at 3 times the power consumption.


 


Half the brightness of *What* ?

Version 2 ? ? ?


Version 3 is indeed MUCH Brighter than Version 2.

Granted, it DOES draw *Lots *more current than V2.


Or, are you comparing V3 to V4 ?

:thinking:
_


----------



## Illum (Feb 28, 2010)

whoops, V4



Burgess said:


> Half the brightness of *What* ?
> 
> Version 2 ? ? ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Schuey2002 (Mar 5, 2010)

Any place online have these newer versions?

(No Targets within 100+ miles of my location..  )


----------



## Flashlike (Mar 5, 2010)

Schuey2002 said:


> Any place online have these newer versions?
> 
> (No Targets within 100+ miles of my location..  )




I'm sure there are other online sellers, but Brightguy.com comes to mind. 
I would suggest contacting them (via email or phone) to find out if their current stock is the very latest version (V4) before ordering. 

http://brightguy.com/products/Inova_X1_LED_Flashlight.php#

I am not affiliated with BrightGuy but I've ordered flashlights from them in the past and received excellent service.


----------



## silver_bacon (Apr 15, 2010)

The X1 4th Gen is a pretty nice light. However, I would suggest if you want one made in America you buy it now. They will being getting more difficult to purchase in the coming months due to the Nite-ize takeover.

I will be out right, they are not going to make them in the United States for much longer. The X1 will soon be made in China.


----------



## parnass (Apr 15, 2010)

silver_bacon said:


> ... The X1 will soon be made in China.



I hope not. 

Do you know this for sure or are you guessing? Just curious.


----------



## silver_bacon (Apr 15, 2010)

parnass said:


> I hope not.
> 
> Do you know this for sure or are you guessing? Just curious.



I contacted Nite-ize regarding the question. I was told that the 24/7 and microlights would continue to be made here. The rest would no longer be made here. We will have to see what happens, but it does not sound like the X2 will be made here for much longer.

And yes, I did make sure I could post this information before I posted it.


----------



## UpChUcK (Apr 16, 2010)

silver_bacon said:


> I will be out right, they are not going to make them in the United States for much longer. The X1 will soon be made in China.





silver_bacon said:


> I contacted Nite-ize regarding the question. I was told that the 24/7 and microlights would continue to be made here. The rest would no longer be made here. We will have to see what happens, but it does not sound like the X2 will be made here for much longer.
> 
> And yes, I did make sure I could post this information before I posted it.



That's not good news.... or is it? As long as the quality remains the same or improves AND is cheaper, I guess there is hope. I pray they don't go the cheap Chinese route but rather the quality route. The Chinese are more than capable in making superb high quality lights. If they can match the quality of Fenix, JetBeam or Nitecore (and many others), then I wouldn't stop buying Inova's that's for sure. Still, I wish they stayed stateside though. :shrug:


----------



## boondongle (Apr 17, 2010)

deranged_coder said:


> I have used a NiMH rechargeable AA with no problem. I don't know how it would fare with a Li-Ion 14500 though, but I would suspect it will go


I've used a 14500 in mine, though not for any length of time. The light didn't seem to be any brighter, so it wasn't worth using the li-ion.


----------



## silver_bacon (Apr 19, 2010)

UpChUcK said:


> That's not good news.... or is it? As long as the quality remains the same or improves AND is cheaper, I guess there is hope. I pray they don't go the cheap Chinese route but rather the quality route. The Chinese are more than capable in making superb high quality lights. If they can match the quality of Fenix, JetBeam or Nitecore (and many others), then I wouldn't stop buying Inova's that's for sure. Still, I wish they stayed stateside though. :shrug:



They seem to think that they can build the lights for less while keeping the quality up. I doubt they will be able to keep all their current buyers. Many people buy Inova simply because the lights are made in USA.


----------



## kzb (May 19, 2010)

I've got one of the Inova X1's but I don't know which version it is. It is a 2 watt, but does not have orange-peel reflector.

I've got to say it was not as bright as I thought a 2 watt LED would be. This is because I previously possessed a Tesco 2AA LED flashlight advertised as "1 watt", for about £6.00. The Inova is nowhere near as bright as the cheaper Tesco torch, even though it nominally has double the power in watts.

After this, I bought a Maglite 2AA LED 3-watt. This is pretty much the same brightness as the 1-watt Tesco torch, albeit with the ability to focus (which the Tesco torch does not).

I think my source of confusion must be that the Tesco light is not actually 1-watt but in reality is 3-watt. Both the Maglite and the Tesco light are a bit too bulky to take out in my jeans pockets, but the Inova, being a 1AA, is OK for that. It's also a good feature that it can't be accidently activated in your pocket (which the others could). But the quest for a truly bright light, that also easily fits in my pocket goes on, I'm afraid.


----------



## peracles (Jun 12, 2010)

Bought the last US made X1 at my local Target. It was on the back of the peg. The new Chinese made packaging is the same coloring but is slightly smaller and says NiteIze and made in China on the back. It appears physically the same as the US X1 and the emitter appears the same and was centered well in the OP reflector.

My first impression is that it's a nice little light. I almost bought the X2 to go with it but decided to hold out for a Quark AA2 Turbo or a LumaPower Vantage or an ITP C8. Has there been a 2AA light shootout done?

--Karl


----------

